# My RTG arowana



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

My rtg arowana he about 4years now he in 180g tank.






this is his tank mate


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Great looking Arowana... i love watching them swim around a tank... they seem so peaceful.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

swweeeeeetttt! aro! nice flagtail too. 9-10 inch?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looks very nice!


----------



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks me too i like to watch swim around the tank with this tank mates.


----------

